# ORK SNIPER konversion



## Emo Computer Guy O_o (Sep 3, 2008)

This is a conversion i did a while ago but thought it was funny in a sort of way.
i just count him as havin a big shoota, but if i get overly carried away i think i may soon make a squad of sniypa boyz, wich i will give balistic skill 3 to! (shock) :stop:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Uhhh, I think you forgot to add pics...


----------



## Emo Computer Guy O_o (Sep 3, 2008)

oops sorry they r there now


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice, loving the mis-proportion of the gun:scope ratio haha. Very Orky indeed. Maybe put one of those little cross hair pieces some Orks have over the end of the scope. Still, good idea and nice execution!

Looks like an AK with a scope, as too mayntayn da dakka whilz increshun da accuricies to killz more 'umies!


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

I like it... maybe have the next snypa one handing the gun at arms reach so the scope can cover his face


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

BS 3? On an Ork Snypa?

questionable.

Space marine scout snipers only have bs 3 ...


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I think your next sniper should have a grot tied to the barrel holding a telescope...


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

^ haha that would be hilarious. Kickass Konversion though, but knowing orks he'd somehow manage to shoot himself in the face, even if the weapon was pointed in the opposite direction.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

nice. i like the sniper rifle idea.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

yes it is nice even if i did supply parts but meh.
want too see more krazy konversions


----------

